# The balance between giving and taking



## Selwin (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello all,

As a long time user of Lightroom, and member here since 2010, my knowledge of Lightroom developed to a level where I feel at home in the software and feel at home here on the forum. At some point I found myself helping others more than being served. Giving more than taking, so to speak. Judging the number of posts, the effort for some is enormous, for others less but still a lot.
There are some highly respected members here who are on the far end of this balance, only giving. And there are new users who can use some help to get up and running.
Basically this post is about reaching out to all of us who feel the urge to help others. I ask myself what is it that drives me. Why do I spend my precious time to help other people that I will never see in person, but that are grateful (mostly) for my helping out. Is it just that it's rewarding helping people? I know that is an important factor for me. Is it also about being a fan of Lightroom? Sure. Is it giving back what I took before? Undoubtedly. But what is it really? I find myself asking that question more and more. And while thinking these thoughts, I start wondering more and more about the rest of us here. Did you ever ask yourself these questions? And if so, have you replied to yourself yet?

Feel free to tune in if you like.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2016)

Good questions Selwin!

And remember, even if you're only ever answering questions, besides the joy of helping people, you also learn more about Lightroom yourself, especially when you're having to check things before you answer.  It's one of the best ways to learn, and the way most of the Guru's here gained their Lightroom knowledge.


----------



## davidedric (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello Selwyn.

You have asked a deep question, which goes way beyond Lightroom, and to which I don't know the answer.

So, speaking personally, I do get a great deal of pleasure in helping others succeed (not here, I am a rank Lightroom amateur).

I like to think of it as a win win.  The learner gains new skills, and I feel I have helped.

Many regards,

Dave


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 9, 2016)

A psychologist can probably answer this better than anyone of us.  Why do people find joy in helping others? Perhaps some of us are pure altruists. For others, it may be a bit more complex than that. It might be that by helping others you also increase your own self esteem (because you are apparently very capable), so it's a knife that cuts both ways. I'm not afraid to admit that in my case that certainly plays as part as well.


----------



## Selwin (Feb 9, 2016)

Interesting thoughts, thanks folks. Altruism, self esteem, challenge, learning. For me it's also probably a mix of those. And who knows of other things I'm not aware of. I do feel it's a must to be part of a community where respect for each other is considered important. And my opinion is that LRF has that. As from 15 years ago I regularly visited different forums, mostly to find stuff I was looking for. But in this forum I really feel at home. As a father of three <10yr old girls, a busy job, and some distracting health issues, it isn't always possible to be here as much as I'd like to. But somehow, coming here feels like coming home with friends that I've never seen, but who I think I know a little better than just superficially. I want to thank you for that and I look forward to staying here and enjoying.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2016)

Selwin said:


> I do feel it's a must to be part of a community where respect for each other is considered important. And my opinion is that LRF has that.



We do our best!  It makes us want to be here too.




Selwin said:


> But somehow, coming here feels like coming home with friends that I've never seen, but who I think I know a little better than just superficially. I want to thank you for that and I look forward to staying here and enjoying.



We love having you here too.  This forum would be nothing without its lovely members.


----------

